# Gondolin's real heir and regent



## TheManInTheMoon (Aug 30, 2021)

I have looked through all of JRR's (available) writings and there's absolutely no mention of Maeglin as the regent of Gondolin. In published Silmarillion edited by Christopher it is said Maeglin would not stay as a regent and went to war. But I couldn't find this reference of Maeglin being offered this title in JRR writings.

In War of the Jewels, Maeglin section, it is said: "Turgon... had no heir; for Elenwe his wife perished in the crossing of the Helcaraxe" I don't know the exact date of this writing unfortunately. Christopher inserted into published Silmarillion, into Maeglin chapter: Turgon had no heir, only a daughter. 

But in a writing from later than 1958 there appears a different account: "$163 Marginal note against 'Many there perished' (i.e. in the crossing of the Helkaraxe): 'Turgon's wife was lost and he had then only one daughter and no other heir. Turgon was nearly lost himself in attempts to rescue his wife - and he had less love for the Sons of Feanor than any other.'" - Annals of Aman

Christopher removed the mention of Idril as the heir of Turgon when he inserted this note into the flight of the Noldor part in published Silmarillion!

There is also another mention of Idril as the heir of Gondolin in JRR writings: "... for he [Maeglin] desired Idril, and despite his close kinship purposed to possess her; and she was the ***only*** heir of the king of Gondolin. Indeed in his heart he was already planning how he might oust Turgon and seize his throne; but Turgon loved and trusted him." - THE QUENTA NOLDORINWA written in 1930

Christopher inserted this passage into published Silmarillion, almost identical, and thank Eru he didn't remove the mention of Idril as the heir of Turgon again.

So yeah there is these conflicting statements in published Silmarillion, which you can excuse it with "Silmarillion is written by different and various historians". 

I can totally see that imbecile Turgon offering Maeglin the position of the temporary regent rather than choosing his own daughter... But this is nowhere stated by JRR himself, at least as far as I know. 

So anyway, where is this regent Maeglin from? Is it actually from JRR writings (I doubt so,I couldn't find it), or only Christopher's writings?


----------

